
Mars Opportunity Rover Appears to Contact Earth After 5 Months of Silence - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa5pvb/mars-opportunity-rover-appears-to-send-data-to-earth-after-five-months-of-silence
======
craftyguy
> Update, 11/15/18, 6:45pm : NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory announced that
> the data received by the Deep Space Network was not from the Opportunity
> rover.

------
beezle
Wow. thats even slower than the old 110 buad acoustic couplers in college!

